# Barneys Farm Liberty Haze



## forgetiwashere (Nov 25, 2011)

cant wait to grow this strain anyone get to the cannabis cup and get to try this stuff?


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 25, 2011)

found this on another site

* Barney's Farm Liberty Haze Smoke Report *

Appearance.....9/10 Dense sugary bud, lots of trichomes 
Potency........8.5/10
Effect..... Sativa based haze, uplifting high.
Smell.....pine/lemon/sweet
Taste...Lemon chew sweet

Conclusion

Liberty haze was one of the more potent strains I toked while at the cannabis cup. Really enjoyable smoke, doesn't make you lazy.​


----------



## King Blunt (Nov 25, 2011)

Any clue when its available at the tude? And what were the winners this year?


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah dude barney won it with the liberty. no release date yet though.
i started another thread with the winners in it

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/490121-barney-wins-canabis-cup.html

forget the link at the start of the thread if you just scroll down a bit someone else a little less lazy than me kindly wrote them out for us


----------



## nattybongo (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone heard if there bringing out seeds yet?


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 11, 2011)

good luck finding a keeper. you,ll need it.....peace


----------



## mulesdontlaugh (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi folks,

found the thread when i looked out for some infos on the Liberty Haze.

Just returned from Amsterdam and had the smoke there. First: If You're there don't go to Barneys. Whenever I come there, they have quality problems. Well it's better than most Stuff in Amsterdam because its clean. But it is not cured very properly. 
Go to the Amnesia instead they offer the same cut, but cured properly Also had a long talk to the bud tender there. I think he really loves the product he sells there because whenever he can have a break he looks at his buds and takes a deep brath out of the box.

The Liberty is Amnesia Haze x Amnesia Lemon and it is a weed of overwhelming fruity/citric taste with a rather clear than trippy high but very strong. Truely a superior cut.
I also could smoke the Amnesia Haze in contrast. It's much more trippy and intense in the high, but not as fruity in taste as the Liberty. Also the Amnesia Haze was much more sticky and more than heavily coated in resin. As I smoked raw spliffs in Amsterdam I prefered the Liberty, because it was not that devastating to my mind as the AH or (even worse ) their Old School Haze.

Not to forget the belly blasting munchies You will get from the Liberty.


----------



## beardietree (Jan 13, 2012)

I have not had any luck with barney seeds . Cant get the little basterds to sprout .


----------



## obBi0 (Jan 20, 2012)

Barney's Farm Liberty Haze is now available for sale, saw it in a well known cannabis seed bank...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

heres a link for the liberty haze for anyone thats interested

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-liberty-haze/prod_4068.html


----------



## YuckFou (Jan 21, 2012)

beardietree said:


> I have not had any luck with barney seeds . Cant get the little basterds to sprout .


 Either have i, Barneys seeds suck. I have never had a problem with any other seed/s, i always get them to germ. What is funny though, is that i had a tangerine dream seed that was waiting for it to germ, after about 5 days i gave up. I forgot the dish was in there still when i went to germ a Killing Fields, well i opened it up and there was about a 1/2" root that had sprouted from the Tangerine Dream seed, so it happened somewhere in the time frame of day 6 to day 10. I tried to plant her anyway but it was to late, it never took. So if i ever get another BF seed i will remember that they appear to be very slow germers~!


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow I've had good luck with Barney's. Well pretty good. I had 5 Crimea Blue's, 4 of them sucked but the 5th was excellent. I've only popped one of my Vanilla Kush seeds, my first outdoor run and it had very good smell and taste, lacked density though. And I had two good LSD phenos, one of which i held onto.


----------



## antimatt3r (Jan 22, 2012)

my liberties are on the way w00t. cant wait to flower this exodus cheese i got too


----------



## montanachadly (Jan 25, 2012)

also got the liberty haze and some purple wreck reserva privada and some super silver haze just germinated a black afy from world of seeds and an matanuska thunderfuck via drgreenthumb ive gotten quite addicted to buying seeds of late spending over 300 bucks in the last two weeks better spent on them than the pills i used to spend the money on


----------



## MaineWeed (Jan 30, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> also got the liberty haze and some purple wreck reserva privada and some super silver haze just germinated a black afy from world of seeds and an matanuska thunderfuck via drgreenthumb ive gotten quite addicted to buying seeds of late spending over 300 bucks in the last two weeks better spent on them than the pills i used to spend the money on


 I can relate as I been on a "my own private seed bank" stocking kick myself, it's an addiction of another kind acquiring reserves of a wide variety of genetics for future grows.


----------



## YuckFou (Feb 5, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> purple wreck reserva privada


 I got these from a seed bank with an attitude, if you know what i mean, and all 5 Germed, and is friggin awesome, you are going to love it. I have a mother of her, and will keep her alive for as long as i can, i just love it..


----------



## kilkennycat (Jun 7, 2012)

im on week 5 all good buds starting to bloom


----------



## kilkennycat (Jun 7, 2012)

on week 5 3 liberty one critical kush will upload pics


----------



## You know (Jul 18, 2012)

kilkennycat said:


> on week 5 3 liberty one critical kush will upload pics


Got a thread going on this? Would live to see how they are doing. Got 3 germinating as we speak!


----------



## Bauks (Aug 29, 2012)

This strain is pure trash. Junk. Avoid it.

I've germinated and grown one 5-pack of BF LH seeds so far -- and what an incredible disappointment! Good cola development and plenty of pistils -- but NO calyx development at all! None! The bud is all dried pistils and air - just airy useless fluff - with no calyx's or trichomes to speak of. It tastes and smells just like yard grass, even after a careful curing. Yuck!

All seeds were first germinated (4 out of 5 germinated) and then put in rock wool blocks until good roots appeared. At that point they were put into our normal hydroponic pre-flower setup - pH neutral water with a bubbler, and 24-hour lights. Once the root ball was a good size (a couple of weeks) they were moved into a hydro flowering (12/12) setup for 12 more weeks. Top-shelf nutrients were provided at every stage of growth, and lights, temps, TDS and pH carefully controlled.

Yet the results were awful.

This plant tends to produce very few "normal" looking marijuana leaves - almost all the leaves on the plant are just a single large leaf - no lobes. No 7-leaf fans - just one big droopy leaf. I've had a few other strains like that before, and they were fine in the end. But these plants look weird with all big, single leaves like that.

I'm an experienced grower, and I've been growing an ever expanding variety of plants for years now - I know what I'm doing.

My only other experience with Barney's Farm seeds was with Super Lemon Haze. The first pack of SLH seeds I got ALL failed to germinate. All duds. The second pack only had 2 out of 5 seeds germinate.

Once I got a few SLH going it turned out to be a wonderful high, though the yields are *very* low compared to most other strains. Still, SLH has the biggest calyx's I have ever seen on any plant, and they are uber-densely packed with trichomes. And the buzz is to die for - no joke. Incredible. But it's not a big yielder.

So...I'm not so hot on Barney's Farm anymore. I've tried to germinate 15 of their seeds so far - and only got 2 plants out of it. One was great, in it's own way - the other is worse than ditchweed, IMHO.

Barney's Farm needs to work on their offerings and on their entire operation a while longer, I think. Pretty packaging can't make up for shipping dead seeds that simply won't ever germinate. And the weed they're winning Cannabis Cup contests with is very likely NOT anything like the weed you and I are apt to see growing from their seeds, for some reason, sad to say.


----------



## kgp (Aug 29, 2012)

Bauks - got any pics of the grow or finished product?


----------



## THConnisseur (Sep 30, 2012)

i also have had bad luck with barneys..they are not the best and theyre are much better strains and companies out there..liberty haze isnt worth a 1st place cup..its just diesel and g13..and i dont like diesel..because it smells like diesel literally..dr. underground has awsome hybrids and are very stable..


----------



## montanachadly (Oct 1, 2012)

i havent grown out much by barneys farm except for a few auto freebies and the Liberty Haze. I only popped one bean of my lemon haze and it was a nute sensitive girl that got burned from an application of Snowstorm by Humboldts own i believe. But im not gonna make a judgement overall on 3 beans ive done but as i listen to alot of people they have the same prob with barneys a substandard product all around. If you want dank seeds you gonna have to find a seed company with a good rep this is hard. I have found one seed company that i will be rocking for awhile TGA Subcool beans are bomb there only available in Regulars so for the Fem seed wanters too bad gotta find another company. A few pics of my TGA chernobyl. I dont usually post in a old thread but since i posted earlier in it i thought i would since someone revived this old thread. Heres the chernobyls from TGA in supersoil which means i dont use any nutrients just add water.


----------



## chrisd0301 (Jan 13, 2013)

Had nothing but great success. Takes about 9 weeks and def has a great yield if you know what your doing. Let your plants veg for more than a couple weeks like some people on this thread and u will do fine


----------



## althor (Jan 13, 2013)

Notice it is always new posters who pop on to rep BF?

Marketing is money.

170 grams from 5 plants isnt what most people quantify as a good yielder.


----------



## tooteefrootee (Jan 13, 2013)

althor said:


> Notice it is always new posters who pop on to rep BF?
> 
> Marketing is money.
> 
> 170 grams from 5 plants isnt what most people quantify as a good yielder.


wow that's lean bro, sorry to hear  that had to be dissappointing


----------



## althor (Jan 13, 2013)

tooteefrootee said:


> wow that's lean bro, sorry to hear  that had to be dissappointing


That wasn't mine. It was the guy above me with 5 posts talking about how good it yielded, but if you check his previous 4 posts, one of them is saying he got 170 grams from 5 plants.


----------



## chrisd0301 (Jan 19, 2013)

The problem is you didn't read the post about 170 grams, if you had you would've seen that I was explaining that he obviously did something wrong cuz I averaged 270 per plant..and the reason I have 5 post is cuz I stopped for a while and forgot my old info... Not saying its one of my favorite strains by any means but I did get a good yield and it smoked decent, given a choice I would def choose other strains


----------



## 808newb (Sep 13, 2014)

The Liberty Haze I'm growing is dank for sure. Barney's advertises this as a 1 meter plant, while mine is more than double that...roof of greenhouse is 7 ft and had to lst severely to keep it under the 7ft. It's back finally broke under the stress. I was able to splint her back up without a prob. The buds have been super frosty from the beginning. Now at week 4 up close most green isn't very visible under the trichromes. Now I have new problem tho....any flying insect that lands on the budz gets instantly stuck...I notice them in the same spot after a few days and think their dead but when I pick them out with the tweezers I find them still alive. So it's like a flypaper plant! So maybe since the start of this thread a couple of years ago they stabilized this strain by more back crossing or other method. I'm glad I took a couple cuts from her before she started her flower on...


----------

